# A vagina question for the women



## dncrt (Jun 6, 2010)

Over the past year.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dncrt said:


> Over the past year I have noticed small bumps on my wife's vulva area (I hope I'm getting the location correct)-outer vagina area but just inside...without sounding crude..anyway, I mentioed it to her and she stated that its from irritation from her pads. Ok, then why are they always there? I stated that she should get it checked out but won't..
> 
> Now, nothing has appeared on me and to the best of my knowledge, shes not sleeping around on me.
> 
> Anyone have some insight to what these are or could be?


She should see a doctor. Here is something that might help.

https://www.healthline.com/health/womens-health/vaginal-lumps-bumps#causes

Maybe you should get an STD test just to make sure.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Hormone changes, irritation, ingrown hairs, endometriosis, thyroid issues, allergy to detergent, fabric, etc. Too-tight underwear....

There could be a whole host of things. If it is recent, and especially if it causes her discomfort, she should probably go to the doctor.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Not a lady but I've done a lot of reading about this given what I've been through. Has she had abnormal pap results?

_But when HPV does not go away, it can cause health problems like genital warts and cancer. Genital warts usually appear as a small bump or group of bumps in the genital area. They can be small or large, raised or flat, or shaped like a cauliflower._

From what I've read and heard from my doctor, there isn't a good test for HPV for men.

https://www.cdc.gov/std/hpv/stdfact-hpv.htm

She should definitely see her doctor.


----------



## dncrt (Jun 6, 2010)

No pain or discomfort for her at all..


----------



## dncrt (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Ill push her to go to a doctor even more so..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Um. I'd strongly suggest asking her about it and requesting a medical appointment to get a diagnosis.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's probably something quite simple that can be readily diagnosed and effectively treated by her OB/Gyn.

Have her make an immediate appointment!*


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

And honestly, her telling you it's nothing to worry about and refusing to get a diagnosis is ****. If it were me, and I were a man, I would not go ***anywhere near*** these bumps with my mouth or penis until they were seen by a doctor.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes, she SHOULD see a doctor.

It may be that she is embarrassed, or maybe she doesn't want to go because she is worried it WILL be something. Just tell her you want her to be healthy and around for a long time, and please get it checked out to ease your mind.

Note: I highly doubt it is an STD


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> Yes, she SHOULD see a doctor.
> 
> It may be that she is embarrassed, or maybe she doesn't want to go because she is worried it WILL be something. Just tell her you want her to be healthy and around for a long time, and please get it checked out to ease your mind.
> 
> Note: I highly doubt it is an STD


I see it differently. I think it's poor form to expose her sexual partner to these bumps without getting them seen by a doctor. There is no room for "embarrassment" when you are an adult and expecting to have sex with someone else and you have bumps appearing on your genitals. I would not spin it as he is worried about her. How about worried about protecting himself????


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Livvie said:


> And honestly, her telling you it's nothing to worry about and refusing to get a diagnosis is ****. If it were me, and I were a man, I would not go ***anywhere near*** these bumps with my mouth or penis until they were seen by a doctor.


Say it again sister! Facts.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Livvie said:


> I see it differently. I think it's poor form to expose her sexual partner to these bumps without getting them seen by a doctor. There is no room for "embarrassment" when you are an adult and expecting to have sex with someone else and you have bumps appearing on your genitals. I would not spin it as he is worried about her. How about worried about protecting himself????


Whatever angle we choose, I guess. I don't want to get detailed, but I discovered something unusual, and even though I KNEW I should go, and I KNEW that it wasn't an STI, I *****footed around a bit because:

In my first marriage, no one was allowed to have a crisis but him, and

I was concerned about what it might be

Honestly, if someone had told me I was selfish, I'd have throat punched them. 

And while it was a condition, I didn't die, so all is well now.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Your W needs to consult her gyno. Until then, wear a condom.


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Could be somthing as harmless as this..


https://www.healthline.com/health/fordyce-spots

Yet again never hurts to get it checked out.


----------



## *Gingersnap* (Apr 11, 2018)

Probably something harmless, but I suggest her seeing her GYN. I have never experienced bumps from pads.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Daisy12 said:


> Could be somthing as harmless as this..
> 
> fordyce-spots
> 
> Yet again never hurts to get it checked out.


I get these (and according to the link 70-80 of the population does - so I guess I am not that much of a weirdo!). 

While I agree, a trip to the DR to rule out something life threatening is prudent - I am going to go out on a limb and say what you have described, does not sound like most cancers, or most STDs, but is the exact location where I get fordyce spots. 

Mine are usually very small, about the size of the head of a ball point pen, sometimes a bit bigger (do you want me to completely gross you out and tell you how I pop them like white heads?). They come and go, horse back riding in the summer heat is a trigger. 

So, perhaps if you are VERY brave, google images of fordyce spots (I am not that brave) and see if they look similar.


----------

